
The U.S. Congress Has Started to Revive Gun Violence Research - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-u-s-congress-has-started-to-revive-gun-violence-research-mdash-and-must-follow-through/
======
sarcasmatwork
Why does everyone dismiss the first one? Why do we need a new bill and
millions more spent for what we already know? Is it because it does not align
with the anti-gun agenda?

Priorities for Research to Reduce the Threat of Firearm-Related Violence
[https://www.nap.edu/read/18319/chapter/3#15](https://www.nap.edu/read/18319/chapter/3#15)

[https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/cdc-gun-
violen...](https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/cdc-gun-violence-
study-goes-against-media-narrative/)

[https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnews/crime/item/15941-cdc-s...](https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnews/crime/item/15941-cdc-
study-ordered-by-obama-contradicts-white-house-anti-gun-narrative)

